# drops video



## msbwo (Nov 5, 2006)

I received the 222 4 days ago. The video on TV1 goes black on occasion. Happens more during a storm. The audio is ok. I have to reboot the box to get it back. TV2 is ok and my 221 box is ok during the black out .


----------

